

The Pope on Twitter - thenextweb
http://thenextweb.org/2008/10/28/the-pope-on-twitter/

======
ram1024
while not religious in any sort of way myself, i WOULD actually subscribe to
any sort of up to date instant publication by the pope, or dali lama, or
philosopher like dawkins.

you don't have to agree with the messenger, but the message can provoke great
new lines of thought and understanding.

~~~
thenextweb
Good point. I only wish religious people were as open minded as you are... :-)

